# Great Horned Owl



## Philnlucky (Mar 24, 2017)

Nest in the fork of a live oak branch near my house. Will attempt to get a better shot with sun at my back.


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 24, 2017)

Very nice!
Great Job with the processing!
I have never had a chance at an owl. Haven't seen many. Had a big one grab the crow decoy off my predator call once. Wish I had a camera back then.
Lookin forward to seeing this one grow up!


----------



## Philnlucky (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 24, 2017)

Great shot, Phil. I look forward to watching them grow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2017)

Good shot! I found a nest a few weeks ago, been watching them grow. It's so high in a big pine that I haven't been able to get any good shots, as I don't have a good long lens. Yours look a little further along than my mountain owls.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice work on the shot.  Thanks for sharing - looking forward to some more.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 26, 2017)

Owls are not the easiest to fine ,awesome shot


----------



## rip18 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very cool!


----------

